

Secret Agent - Randomize User Agent to Suppress Device Fingerprinting - gmisra
https://www.dephormation.org.uk/?page=81

======
gmisra
Firefox only plugin. Is there something comparable for chrome?

For reference, this page is unsatisfying: [https://panopticlick.eff.org/self-
defense.php](https://panopticlick.eff.org/self-defense.php)

